# Dustin's 14ft alumacraft conversion... lots of pictures!



## Dman23

okay so i had the basic Alumacraft 14 ft model F-7 from the 60s. 4 benches 48 inches wide. Boat has been in our family for probably 20 years since i was just a little tike and last year my dad upgraded so i purchased the boat from him. Always loved this boat, with a 25 hp it goes in the upper 20 mph with just me in it and about 24 mph with a second person so it gets me where i need to go plenty fast. for a small 14 ft, its always been such a sturdy well build boat without a single leak. only thing that drove me nuts were those stupid benches! they take up so much room and i was sick of climbing over those darn things all day long to help my fiance up front. so after doing lots and lots of research on here i decided to take out the benches. here is basically what the boat looked like before (i stole the one picture off google because i forgot to take a good picture before i took out the benches. the other one is what my floor used to look like when the benches were in it.


----------



## Dman23

so first was the floor. let me tell you we probably did more than we had to but i wanted this floor to be sturdy!!!! we put one 2x4 cedar just offset from center down the middle front to back (with the 2x4 standing tall). then we put 2 8 ft ones down the outer parts laying shortways just so in most spots they hit the ribs of the boat close to the sides. we build up under the 3 bases of the seats with 3 sheets of 3/4 inch plywood for extra support, then ran branches of 2x4 from the middle to the outer 2x4s. screwed everything to the 1/2 inch plywood we used for the top. let me tell you this floor is rock solid. then i was very lucky that my brother owns a foam insulation business so he sprayed the whole bottom full of closed cell foam. the best part about this is the foam turns hard as a rock after to provide even more structural support on top of adding about 10x more foam than the benches originally had. then we just trimmed it to fit perfectly in the boat. this even made the floor more rock solid. we decided to spray it to the floor instead of the boat to provide the floor more strength while also allowing full drainage underneath.

i also sprayed all the plywood with about 4 coats of spar urethane for weatherproofing.


----------



## Dman23

i did forget to mention all that foam he added literally added no weight to the boat. i think the entire floor filled with 4 inches of foam added maybe 2 lbs to the whole thing. perfect foam for the job!


----------



## Dman23

we carpeted the floor with outdoor carpet from Home Depot. I think the brand name is called "perfection". only downside to it is it is closed loop carpet, but at 49 cents a foot it was within my budget and it is a very, very sturdy carpet both the backing and the carpet itself is awesome. we used indoor/outdoor waterproof carpet glue and stainless steel staples. in the back i made a little shelf for my depth finder and phone holder (since i use an app called Navionics a lot for lake maps and depths i wanted to have it out all the time). i used the back bench seat bracket to secure the shelf to the boat. for securing the seat pedestal bases, i got some really really heavy duty screws. three middle ones on each base screw right into the middle tall 2x4 and the other 3 on the other side screw into the 1/2 inch plywood then the two layers of 3/4 inch plywood that cover about a square foot under the bases. then we drilled out holes for the pin of the base where it goes down into the floor for a perfect fit that provides even further support a couple inches through the floor. overall, the entire floor with carpet and foam probably weights 75lbs. maybe less maybe more but somewhere around there. for it being once piece and as structurally solid as it is, i was surprised how light it actually was. two guys could easily move it around and get it in and out of the boat for final fitting


----------



## Kochy

Nice job. Simple conversion, and easy as well.


----------



## Dman23

for the supports for the sides that we had to replace the benches gave, I copied another guy on here that used angle iron and also made them into rod supports (thanks Hanr3!!!). although without any supports this boat is very sturdy, it did need more. man with 2 supports front and back and on each side it stiffened the boat right up just as good as before if not better!!! plus made a great place for rod holders! since i kept the very front bench in i made a nice carpeted V top for it and riveted it to the bench. this will make a nice seat/table for my fiance up front 

i put my depth finder on my shelf and also made a box for my electrical. i got a switch panel that still needs to be put on but already got the cutout on the battery box for it. it has 3 switches (one for front nav light, one for back nav light, and one that will turn on and off some LED lights for general lighting in the boat) and also includes a DC jack for a phone charger. wires to the front are already ran but not hooked up. i used some PEX pipe under the floor to run those up front and also have some in when i run the wiring to the back nav light. She is pretty much done now though!!! all i have to do is make mounts for the two nav lights and hook those up, screw on the LED lights where i want them and attach and hook up the switch panel. I am going to clean up the trolling motor wires with some black slit conduit stuff that will run along the back floor wall also. I want to thank everyone for all the great information i got from this site! without it, i would not have the awesome boat i do now.


----------



## Dman23

once i get out fishing in it some i may add another box right next to the battery box to match it for storage. i didn't want to yet because it would take a lot of room for the middle seat (although rarely do i fish with 3 people) im just not sure i want to commit to something permanent there yet. for now i have a grey Rubbermaid tote that fits perfect right there, but at least we can move it around if needed and it actually looks pretty good. if after a good month of fishing in it, we find we pretty much just leave it there, ill build a perminent box to match the other one. 

hate to build something permanent in a boat newly rigged and find out its not what i want. I'd rather spend some time fishing in it and let that tell me what to do!

took me and my dad about 30 or more hours over 5 days to do this start to finish but it should be a fishing machine now!!!!!!!


----------



## Dman23

Anyone else have good ideas on what else i can do?


----------



## 1munford

nice job =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

Great Job =D> Love the foam


----------



## Dman23

Thanks guys!


----------



## jimmy fins

You opened that Alumacraft like a country mile. It looks awesome. Did you get a chance to run it yet? I was curious on the stability of the boat. 

Jim


----------



## bass4x4

Great job! I really like the layout, simple and roomy.

eric


----------



## Dman23

Haven't had a chance to take it out yet. Probably not till next week but i'm hoping its plently stable. Its not a wide boat its only so stable but the floor is only about 2 inches higher than it was before so it should be fine. Definately safer than climbing over those darn benches all day! Haha.


----------



## groundshock

I'm in the middle of my project with a very similar boat and this (to me) is the cat's ass. 

LOVE the totally open floor. I'd really be interested in hearing about the stability. 

If you find no flex and it's not tippy, I can guarantee this is what will happen on my boat.


----------



## Dman23

Well i will tell you the 1 1/2 angle aluminum supports to the sides makes it super stiff. Every bit as good as before maybe even better since the supports are independant from each other. If you are worried about it you could even do 3 down each side. I felt with the two it was more than enough especially after hearing from others it worked for them with even less. Ill let you know as soon as i get out about stability, but i have no doubt it will be okay. Its a lot wider than my old floor but only two inches higher so i doubt it will be much different. 

Hope to see pics of yours soon!


----------



## Dman23

More updates. Gotmy switch box working tonight!!! Also cleaned up the trolling motor and depth finder wires along the back. All thats left is making mounts for my two nav lights and my project is 100% complete!!!


----------



## Dman23

For anyone curious and the same boat, the back few feet of the floor is exactly 4 ft wide. We used the full plywood for the few first feet till it started narrowing. Also, that put it exactly 1 2x4 high so the plywood width and the 2x4 stood upright made a perfect base against the boat


----------



## Dman23

If the weather holds out she will see some water in the morning!


----------



## Dman23

Arrgggg!!! Its about 38 degrees pouring rain and 40 mph wind today. How an i supposed to try this out with that going on!? Hopefully this week!


----------



## Dman23

Great news!!! Got my baby out today for the first time and i am 100% happy. Tooh her down to the bay just about 1/4 of a mile in from lake superior. Bay had a pretty good chop on it with a wind coming right off the lake so it was a great test. Motor started up in about 8 pulls. Whew! First time its been ran since august. 

Floor is solid and stable as can be in this size boat. Pedestals are also solid and the perfect height. Into the wind by myself i can probably only go half speed without a person in the front same as before. But with the wind i was able to open her up. Hit 28.4 mph by myself. Same as before. Absolutely love it!!!! 

I will say i wouldnt want to be any higher. Floor height in this boat turned out great. I am suprised so many people put decks on this size boat. To me your already so close to the water it would just be overkill and reduce stability. Anyways, couldnt be happier!


----------



## Dman23

I do have one thing i sorta wish was different and i didnt think about while building. The floor is about 2 inch higher than before. Seat is a few more (total height from floor to wood base of seat is 13 1/2) 11 inch pedestal and 2 1/2 from the seat mount. Also, i am 4 inches off center now and before on the bench i was almost all the way to the right wall. 

That being said before i used to control the motor with my left hand and hold the right wall behind me with my right hand. Didnt realize i did this before but now being more centered and higher it is really hard to hold the motor and the side of the boat. 

Two options to solve this (and would actually like to do both if i can). Screw a handle on top of the gunwale so where i hold is a few inches higher. Or get a lower pedestal, or both. 

I would actually like to do both for good measure. But i cant seam to find a 3/4 inch pin pedestal that is lower than my 11 inch. I found one thats 9 1/2 but i hardly think 1 1/2 inch will make a difference. Does anyone know where i could get a 5 or 7 inch pedestal extension? 

Its something i can deal with it would be just nice to have those two things for driving. For fishing i would pit the 11 inch pedestal back in. 

Anyone have any questions juat ask. But for anyone who is thinking about a similar mod i can tell you that you will love it!!!!


----------



## Dman23

One other thing... The 1 1/2 angle aluminum (1/8 in thick) side supports are really awesome. Going 28.4 mph in choppy water (it was a lot choppier in spots than the pictures make it look) the sides had zero flex. Maybe even better than before. I was beating the waves very good and the hull was not flexing AT ALL. Very happy camper.


----------



## Dman23

Did also get another strip of LED lights hooked up and a latch for the box. Than you walmart!!! Absolute only thing left is nav light mounts and hooking them up and i am 100% done. Wires are already ran and hooked up to the box so thats an easy task!


----------



## ChitownBasser

=D> Nice work. Now to put some fish in the boat.


----------



## jimmy fins

Awesome Dman. Glad it worked out for you. It's a beautiful mod. Bud, CONGRATS =D> 

Jim


----------



## Comstocker

Nice project! I've got a little more wiring to do on mine then it can go back in the water. I typically fish the inland lakes though and haven't ventured near the St. Louis River or Lake Superior!


----------



## Dman23

I mostly stick to inland lakes too but since i live 5 minutes from the bay its a good testing spot. Your from the area and what lakes do you dish?


----------



## Comstocker

I've got a cabin on Comstock lake, about 20 minutes north of Island Lake before you get to Whiteface. A buddy of mine has a place on Fish Lake so I fish that quite a bit with him. I also fish with some of the guys from the Minnowfaces.com site, they are a blast to hang out with and put on quite a party at the Birch Lake campground every June.

I've got a '84 Alumacraft T 14-SF that I restored and added a front casting deck, autopilot trolling motor, and a few other things. It's a low side short transom boat, works perfect on small lakes and rivers.


----------



## Dman23

Ah thats cool. Im in duluth but fish up at island the most. Also rice, boulder, pike, and fish. Not the greatest lakes in the world for walleye but their close and i just like fishing them. Can usually bring home a handful of eater fish. Sometimes go for northern or small and largemouth when the walleye is slow on those lakes. Nice to see someone from the area on here! 

This year hope to try whiteface. Also been to cadotte and hope to try there and bassett this year. Love the campground there


----------



## jimdd810

I was checking out your build thread. Awesome job! If you need any thing or want to get together and fish I live in iron river Wisconsin. Awesome job!


----------



## johnlaqua

nice rig man, turned out great...its really simple but yet adds soooo much character to it which makes it that much better imho... one thing that i thought of doing when i get my tin and do it up is make tackle storage compartments, and fab some small dividers along the walls to use plano boxes in them, then theyd slide right in and out (i have a softside plano duffle style tackle box) then throw some of those leds in there as an accent, might be pretty slick....your leds added to my idea, so i figd id share with you


----------



## MartyMoose

I like the way you did the floor! The mod was simple yet very effective! Great job!


----------



## Dman23

Thanks guys! Got it out last tuesday with my dad for its first fish since the mod. Was really a joy having so much more room after those benches were out! Couldnt have done it this nice without this forum. 

I was thinking about a tackle box installed, but the more i thought about adding any more boxes that couldnt be moved the less i wanted to add. After fishing in it glad i didnt build more, its nice to be able to move stuff for leg room when and where i want it at a particular time. I was going to make the box i built for my battery and electrical twice as big too and use the rest for storage, but i am glad i didn't. Instead i found a tote that fits perfect there, and if the front person wants leg room there, they can move the tote where they want to. In a 14 footer with a 48 inch floor, room for me is the highest priority. Being able to move things to create room where i want when i want ended up being more important that something permanent. And even in the first time fishing, found it to be the right decision. 

Here is a picture of the tote i found at wally world. Fits perfect between the box and my front side support. Also a picture of my dad up front. He seamed to have more than enough room even being a bigger guy up front. Glad i didnt build a deck and just kept a simple 1 piece floor for stability and simplicity.


----------



## Dman23

Also added teo hooks on the transom. 1 to coil the anchor rope on to get it out of the way, and the other to coil the trolling motor wires on when its down (since i have to have about 3 ft of cord for when its up, its nice to get the slack out of the way when its down). Found these at wally world for $1.38 each.


----------



## Dman23

johnlaqua said:


> nice rig man, turned out great...its really simple but yet adds soooo much character to it which makes it that much better imho... one thing that i thought of doing when i get my tin and do it up is make tackle storage compartments, and fab some small dividers along the walls to use plano boxes in them, then theyd slide right in and out (i have a softside plano duffle style tackle box) then throw some of those leds in there as an accent, might be pretty slick....your leds added to my idea, so i figd id share with you



Those LEDs i got at walmart i the marine section. They are 7 bucks each and 100% waterproof. Very nice lights. 

And yup simple with the floor plan was the what i was going for. My goals were to make it simple, as roomy as possible, stable, and as strong as it was before. Mission accomplished! 

Oh one more minor detail. Was looking for a place for my little jon bottle that was out of the way. There was just enough room between the built in box and the tote with the curve of the tote i put two eye hole scews and a bungie to hold it out of the way and zero space taken up. Its all about the little details haha.


----------



## Dman23

Holy cow i left out even one more thing.... Got a phone holder off ebay for $9 shipped. Wow does it work perfect!!!! Holds the phone perfect for when i use my lake maps/gps app Navionics. It is crazy adjustable, holds the phone very well, and is super easy to take in and out (there is a button on the back side and when you push it the arms slowly spring open to release the phone. 

My original plan was to drill 3 holes in the base And screw it to my shelf the depth finder is on, but it actually suctions very tough to the side of the boat. I would highly suggest this holder for a phone or gps! I would also very very highly suggest the app Navionics. Great for a speedometer, lake map, gps, depths the works for every lake in the US and Canada. Here is the ebay link for the phone holder. https://www.ebay.com/itm/251029466860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1586wt_962


----------



## Gators5220

I really love the simplicity of this boat, =D> ...I too have a small boat 15ft but I find one of the most annoying part about small boats is clutter, and in my build which is still in progress I'm trying to have a place for everything so there is organization and you can actually fish in it. I think the only thing I'm finding with my build is that I'm trying to do a few too many things with it (inshore salt, offshore salt, & bass fishing as I'm in Florida)...so it's a lot more cluttered than your boat and I'm quite envious of your lack of clutter. Lol...anyway nice job again. =D> =D>


----------



## Gators5220

O forgot to ask what kinda motor you got pushin that boat? She must move pretty good as light as you've kept her?


----------



## ChitownBasser

Good use of those hooks for the anchor rope. I am gonna borrow that idea. I bought two of the hooks when I started my project but never used them. Also, what's the verdict with the Navonics map app for the phone? I am on the fence about getting it. I do not mind the $10 price but as long as it works.


----------



## Dman23

1975 johnson 25 hp pushing it. She moves!!!! 28.4 mph by myself, with my dad in front we hit 22.5 or something. With my fiance up front being smaller guessing it will be 25 mph. 

Yeah i like the lack of clutter. Although, with the way i did this, adding tackle boxes and totes ect... I end up with more clutter than building those things in the boat, but gain the ability to move them how i see fit each trip which to me is a huge benifit.


----------



## Dman23

Navionics is gold!!!! Worth much more than 10 bucks. Do not hesitate!!! Ill list features that i noticed and honestly ive barely played with it. 

1. Best feature by far is the navigation. Not only does it show you a little triangle of your position and direction, but when you start to move it automatically draws a red line across the whole screen in the direction your going so you do not have to guess ahead of you where your pointing. Never seen anything like it. Fabulous. 

2. Automatically shows your speed without changing from your lake map your on and without you doing anything. 

3. Can pre select an area and it downloads all your lake maps ahead of time. I selected all of northern MN and WI and can zoom in to any and all lakes in that area, even if i lost reception when i am out on the lake. Pretty darn detailed maps for depths, bouys, some have even rocks marked. River channels in our local port etc... Also many boat landings are marked. 

4. Can mark anything you want such as fishing spots and whatever you want. Can even facebook or email those spots to people if you want built right in to the program. 

5. Can mark and save tracks. You can also select 2 points and it will tell you distance between. 

Pretty much is a full featured lake maps program that does all a gps can and more. Also i have found myself scouting lakes at home. All in full color which is nice. I have also found it to be very responsive. Quickly adjusts your direction and speed. That red line that shows direction i already used to navigate a grassy channel on a lake last week. Hard to see with all the grass up ahead but the red line pointed well in front of me to get me right through the very shallow and hard to see boating channel. 

I would pay $100 for this app. Its a steal. And im sure i will learn many more features as i get out more. Oh, and you can take pictures in the app itself and will save it to that location.


----------



## Dman23

One benifit to the sharing a spot in navionics i think will be nice is my dad has the app too, and if one of us is out one day and are hitting the fish, we can send the spot to eachother if the other is going out the next time, but not together. Before we had ro explain and explain the spot and we could still never seam to get the other person where we were previously. No more of that now!


----------



## ChitownBasser

Sold. Thanks for the info on the Navionics. Very helpful. I am purchasing this app for my phone. In the future, I might have to buy the HD version for a tablet. It beats buying a GPS chartplotter unit for 500 bucks. I already have a fish finder on my little not so fancy boat, so I don't need one of those units, yet. But thanks. Look forward to using it. I am a fishing nerd. I will be scouting out lakes too.


----------



## Gators5220

As far as tackle boxes, and other items that change from trip to trip. Such as but not limited to like coolers for camping camping tents extra gear for offshore etc I put these stretchable nets that make it easy to add storeage that won't move for extra gear. I'll send you some pics but I'm sure you too must appreciate not having clutter in a small boat like you and I possess...good work thus far... =D>


----------



## Gators5220

What I like about these strechable nets is if I have free packs of worms, tackle boxes, etc I can just put them behind this and they don't bounce around... =D> But if I want them outa the way just leave them alone, they don't lose their strenchness if that's a word lol...


----------



## Dman23

Gators, i like those nets. I have seen bigger versions of those but not that small, where did you get them? Good idea


----------



## Dman23

And definately gators clutter drives me nuts. Last year when my boat was just stock with the benches, it seams we had stuff laying all over the place. A bag with sunscreen and bug dope and sweatshirts, one with snacks, one from the bait shop and what ever else. Stuff would always be falling under the benches and floor that was in there and we would be stepping on it all. Nice to clean all that up when you spend a full day out on the water


----------



## Dman23

Update: so i was looking for stuff to get my boat clean and back looking like new. Sharhide or alumabrite were almost purchased but i just dont have the money so i looked around the house for stuff to try. 

And the winner is.... Scrubbing bubbles bathroom foaming cleaner and green scotch pads!!! Actually suprising at how well it works inside and out. Even the really old yellowish water lines on the outside of the transom totally gone with just a little scrubbing. Couldnt be happier! 
No real good pictures as it is in my very dim garage, but here is one that shows it sorta. It was filled with oxidization, black marks, and god only knows what else and now it looks close to new. Does leave minimal scratch type marks from the scotch pad, but it was needed to take off the layer of 40 year old crap. They are not very noticable and actually gives it a nice finish. Better pictures to come. 

On the left is cleaned right isnt. Wish it showed it better.


----------



## scoutjack

Very nice job, Dustin...I am in the middle of a redo with a 12' Starcraft and would like to ask you a few questions about your conversion.
1. What was the process of removing the benches. Were the brackets (holding the seats) riveted to the sides of the boat. If so, did you remove those rivets or use the inside brackets for something else, I can't tell from the pics.
2. In the image of the old floor, what is that green surface. What did you do to seal the bottom before you installed the 2x4 braces.
3. Those angle-iron braces on the sides, did you rivet those to the floor and the side of the boat for stability?
I'd love to install a floor like that, if you don't mind me plagarizing you :lol: 
Thanks,

Jack in Nevada


----------



## Gators5220

I got those from wal-mart, sorry I didn't realize you had responded...


----------



## Dman23

The benches were connected to the hull by L brackets originally. I drilled them out on the L bracket but left the L brackets on the hull so i didnt have to repair too many holes in the hull. Most of the brackets we took an angle grinder and cut them off so the only thing left is the flat part that is actually riveted to the hull. If you look in the pictures you can see those still along each inside wall. 

I did keep the back two where my back bench was. The one i used to connect my depth finder/phone shelf and the other i havent done anything with, juat kept it for future use if i come up with a use for it. 

The tan type coating in the bottom is original in the boat. I really dont know what it is, i suppose some sort of sealant coating. All the alumacraft F-7s have it though. It is kind of a pain though its a bit rough of a coating like a mild sandpaper feel so its almost impossible to clean. But hey, never had a leak in it so i guess however they built it was good!!! 

Each angle brace are connected at the top with 2; 1/4 inch in stainless bolts. Then to the floor its connected with 3 pretty heavy duty screws. If you zoom up some of the pictures you can see it, if not this picture shows at least how they connect to the floor. I will get good pictures tonight on the top of the angle brackets for you

Copy all you want!!! I did on lots of builds on here


----------



## Dman23

In that picture i just posted you can see whats left of the L bracket of the front bench.


----------



## Dman23

And to answer the question i missed i didnt seal the bottom of the actual wood floor except where its exposed. The foam used is a vapor barrier so nothing was needed for that. The rest of the floor is spar urathane about 4 coats. And if i wasnt clear about the metal floor of the boat, other than whatever that original coating in the boat is, since it is leak free i didnt do anything to it.


----------



## fishfast41

Hey, great conversion I. I have a very similar Alumacraft that I'm building as weel. I have a suggestion for your closed loop carpet. In my last boat, I put that stuf in there, and it caught hooks like crazy, so I used a brass wire brush, and just brushed the loops out. Made the carpet seem softer,too.


----------



## Dman23

Here are pictures of how the brackets connect top and bottom. Also you cant see it but the very top of the bracket slips up into a lip in the gunwale so we shoved it up in there as tight as we could, then bolted the two top bolts in, then my dad pulled the support nice and firm out while i screwed in the three bottom screws. Worked good!


----------



## Dman23

I may try that with the carpet. First ill see how it goes. Ive done some test drops with hooks and it doesnt seam too bad. May be just fine. Luckily i dont fish with treble hooks much. If it becomes a problem ill try your brush idea. 

Ideas are always welcome thats why i love this site!


----------



## Dman23

Two better pictures of the scotch pad and scrubbing bubbles. Really happy with how it worked out and looks a ton better!


----------



## Dman23

Yesterday i finally finished her. Got new seats from bulldog on this forum and they are fantastic. Also finally got my nav light mounts done!


----------



## Dman23

Took it out fishing with my buddy today and did pretty well! It was our walleye opener and we caught lots in the 14-15 inch range, a couple big perch and probably a 5 lb sucker in the few hours we were out. Great day on the water and first longer fish in the mod boat. Love it!!


----------



## Dman23

Oh yeah and he caught a big one! Lol


----------



## Jamison73

That's a nice fat perch. I wouldn't mind him and all his freinds.


----------



## Dman23

Perch on the lake i was on are always really nice. 12-13 inch, fat, and super healthy never a single worm. And on a 12-13 inch the meat is about equal to a 15-16 inch walleye. There is tons on that lake too.


----------



## Dman23

Been out two more times for about 8 hours or so not including people ive been with ive caughtvprobably 20 more walleyes in the 13-17 inch rangle plus some smaller ones and perch and sunnies. One nice 12 in crappy and maybe 10 northerns between 20-30 in. Very good luck, and the modified boat is amAzing!!!! Wouldnt change a thing about it

It is 10x more enjoyable to fish from now. Just a few pics from this week. My one walley sitting in the chair was from ome evening we spent im His boat


----------



## Kismet

Dustin? 
Did you ever lower the pedestal posts? In one picture, the front seat seems lower than the back. For bigger water, does your center of gravity seem high?

Really a great upper-midwest utilitarian fisherman's boat you've made there. 

Nice work.

=D>


----------



## Dman23

The 11 inch pedestals i originally had (which put the floor to bottom of seat at 13 1/2) work great. Center of gravity is absolutely zero issue. For while im fishing its all i use. I did get two 6 inch pedestals too. That puts my total height at i think around 8 1/2. And in fact that puts the seats right at the height they were on the benches. For my 5 foot 3 fiance up front with short legs, it just fits her better. For me, when i drive i put the shorter one. It just naturally puts me closer to the motor and to the side of the boat behind me to hold with my right hand. Driving slow or in calm water even at 28 mph isnt a big deal up high. Or in choppy water slower. But when its choppy and i want to go as fast as i can, the lower one just fits better for driving. 

It is still comfortable fishing with the shorter one just as it was with the benches. But when you put on the taller one it just is way better. And it does zero for stability either way its okay. 

Thanks for the kind words. I am so happy with it. It was really a big difference not having those benches taking up room and climbing over.


----------



## Hanr3

Nice job and thanks for the build. I'm considering removing my center livewell/battery/seat box and opening up the floor similar to yours. However I still have to figure out where and how to put in the livewell. More than likely the livewell will go where your battery box is, and the battery box will go where you have your sonar unit with the sonar on top.


----------



## Kismet

I just read through the entire thread again.

Really a nice narration, good photos, and excellent work. 

Thank you.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman

Looks great! =D>


----------



## Cudaboy

hey Dustin,

Newbie here,
just curious to know how much weight was added to the boat with the mods you did. i have a neighbor selling me a 14' aluminum V hull but im scared that it wont hold the weight. im a big guy at 280 and if i add another person im already looking close to 500lbs. 

thanks

cudaboy


----------



## snuffy47

How did you attach the floor down?

Curious how much weight it added also?


----------



## pauldanielm

Hey Dustin I am a newbie to the site and was looking through some post and found yours. love your deck that you built. I am going to be doing the same to my 14' Mirrocraft boat. I am so glad you posted i have a ton of ideas going through my head for my boat. thanks again


----------



## gsh341

First, that's a great idea for the floor and the post seats to replace the benches. It's so nice I'm thinking about doing the same for my boat. However, I have a couple questions.

I looked for the load limit on your boat and couldn't find it. I have a 14' '59 Alumaline AZ (49" beam and the transom is 43" wide) and the load capacity is 600 lbs. Is that what your boat is rated for?

Also, I saw you put a 2x4 on edge and 2x8s going sideways. Do the 2x8s go the full width and the 2x4 sits under them? Or is the 2x4 against the plywood and the 2x8s butt against it? it isn't really clear in your pictures since the foam covers it up. 

Also, do you think you could have used 3/8" plywood instead of 1/2" since the foam also provides support? It's about a 12 lb difference between 3/8" and 1/2" plywood for a 4'x*' sheet and that adds up quick when weight is at a premium.

Thanks.

Here's a picture of my boat. It's very similar to yours and, like you said, those benches can be a real pain.


----------



## Miken426

Dustin - where did you buy your switch panel? Do you recall the brand of it?

Thanks - Mike


----------

